# Stained Eyes



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

My 3.5 week old persian kittens are already staining the area around their eyes with tear drops. I tried cleaning them with water and also with the eye cleaning lotions for cats but the yellowish stain won't go. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get rid of the yellow stains?

I am not quite sure where I should have posted this message.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Isn't it a shame that persians are bred this way? I don't know how breeders can say "they are perfectly healthy" when their eyes run constantly and special cleaners must be applied in order to wipe their eyes. They may be healthy everywhere else, but the runny eye thing is just not necessary if they weren't bred to be so extreme. Poor things.


----------

